# ESLÖV: Sweden’s most boring city? Or not?



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Eslöv is situated in the inland of Skåne some km northeast of Malmö and Lund and has almost 17 000 inhabitants (31 000 in the “metro”). Since 2005 it is considered part of Greater Malmö. 

Eslöv has been named “Sweden’s most boring city” in a Swedish TV show by the TV personality Lasse Homqvist and the title is for many Swedes associated with Eslöv. (Holmqvist later told that he didn’t remember why he said that and that he actually meant Landskrona.) It is a bit rough on the edges and has no outstanding landmarks, but it actually looks ok and has some nice buildings. *









Eslöv reminds a bit of the ******* small towns in America. 









Hotel Sten Stensson Sten, the grand hotel from 1993, located at Stora Torg has unfortunately fallen a bit into decay. It is considered the nicest building in Eslöv and summertime there are fountains in front of the building. It has Eslöv’s largest nightclub.









Medborgarhuset (municipal building) from 1957 by the famous architect Hans Asplund.









Stora Torg has no significant buildings except for the hotel where this photo is taken from.









The sculpture “Snäckfågel” (shell bird) by Eric Grate at Stora Torg.









Eslöv railway station from 1914. Eslöv is a real railway community.









A very nice municipal building that stand out in Eslöv.









The same building and the church.









This jugend building belongs to Studieförbundet Vuxenskolan.









Lagerhuset is Eslöv’s only highrise. This picture doesn’t do it justice though, it is a pretty unusual red building, a former warehouse from 1918. It is Sweden’s tallest wooden highrise, 10 floors and 31 meter.


















Eslövs kyrka is a neo gothic church from 1891, drawn by Carl Möller. It is the city’s tallest building.









Malmöhusen at Joel Sallius Park.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Easter decorations at a store in central Eslöv.









The old water tower from 1905 is situated a few quarters from the city center.









The countryside, but modern atrium of Sten Stensson Sten. The hotel is named after a role model from Eslöv.









An aquarium inside Hotel Stensson.









Hotel Stensson.









The railway station.


















Boring or not? You decide! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It doesn't look that bad, but maybe it could be 'boring'.
But I suppose there are worse places on eart to live in.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it seemingly is deserted but a pretty place though.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics, the architecture is nice. Regards.*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

The 10 floors wooden house looks very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eslov town looks really amazing, very nice; i dont think that its boring...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the comments! The pics were taken a cold day just after the stores had closed on a Saturday, so may be that is why it looks deserted. But I'm not sure, I have only been there a couple of times.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Good architecture but still looking boring indeed.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

the place looks ok, but, where is the people!!!!!!!!!!!
I counted only three!!!!


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Nothing worse than some shading Norwagian cities like Nordkapp.


Like Smørbrød or not?

Just interesting. . . 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Norwegian.food-Smørbrød-01.jpg


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

@Marsupilami: There were few people mostly because it was very cold this day and the stores had just close. It was a Saturday. And of course because it's a small not so vibrant town.

@preppy: Smørbrød? Good, but what do you mean? :uh:


----------



## DPRKwig (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice, looks very alluring to me.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Looks nice. Ample central square for a small town, every civilized place should be like that. Only, as many before me pointed out already, I'm looking forward to seeing pics where it doesn't look like a ghost town.


----------



## freemail (Mar 4, 2011)

Have brighter pics of this city . . . ? :cheers:



Nightsky said:


> It has Eslöv’s largest nightclub.


----------

